# Darton Lightning Bow???



## s.tx.fishin (Aug 24, 2008)

My uncle picked up this bow really cheap from a friend going through a divorce. He's offering it to me for the price he paid $70. I don't know much about bows but I want to get into it. So its a Darton Lightning and looks like has never been shot. Is this a good bow? And what is it worth? The case is also included.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well ... I'd like to suggest that for 70 dollars and breaking into the sport ... any bow that price is worth it's weight in gold.

That particular bow has a pretty decent amount of brace height so, whereas it's not going to be very fast ... it should make up for it's speed in stability and forgiveness down range. Get comfortable with it and you won't know the difference between that Lightning and a Hoyt/Bowtech/Elite/Mathews ... etc etc etc ... until you shoot one.

Good luck ... do some searching around on here and you should pick up some good tips on shooting and rigging.

You may want to bring it to a dealer for an eval. but I'd say buy it ...


----------



## Birdnest Billy (Aug 24, 2008)

For $70...buy it.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Buy it, It will get ya started for cheap but know you will be drooling over a Bowtec in the very near future.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

That bow is approx. 15-17 yrs. old. My dad has a left handed one. When they were built they were considered a very nice and good quality bow, pretty fast as well. Bow design and technology has changed so much since this bow was built though that there's no comparison with modern bows. New bows are built out of better materials and with much better designs. For $70 though you've got nothing to lose. I would take it to a reputable bow shop though and let them check out the bows riser, limbs, cams, and string to make sure everything is safe and within factory settings. They may have to add some twists to that string to shorten it though, older strings were made of materials that stretched more than modern ones. Good Luck.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My second, n third bow was Dartons and they (500MC) were one of the fastest bows on the market at the time with the lowest brace hight of all, the only bow faster was the PSE Mach Force and the only reason it was is that it came with a overdraw, I could be wrong BUT I think the Dartons were the fastest bow (without OD) out of the box on the market in the early 80s. You can't go wrong with a Darton especially at that price, my oldest son still has his...WW


----------

